# Sun Blade 100



## septercore (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi guys
I'm new here.
I have an old Sun Blade 100 Workstation and I'm having problems with a lot of configuration (X11 - samba - an so on).
Can someone help me ?

I know it's too extended as a problem but I don't know how to explain all of them.


----------



## vermaden (Sep 13, 2009)

You may try using this *xorg.conf* as a start, but I do not know if VESA driver works on SPARC:

```
Section "ServerFlags"
  Option "DontZap"         "off"
  Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
  Option "AutoAddDevices"  "off"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
  Identifier  "xorg0"
  Screen 0    "screen0"   0 0
  InputDevice "mouse0"    "CorePointer"
  InputDevice "keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Module"
  Load "dbe"
  Load "dri"
  Load "extmod"
  Load "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
  Identifier "Keyboard0"
  Driver     "kbd"
  Option     "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
  Identifier "mouse0"
  Driver     "mouse"
  Option     "Protocol"     "auto"
  Option     "Device"       "/dev/sysmouse"
  Option     "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
  Identifier "monitor0"
  Option     "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
  Identifier "gfx0"
  Driver     "vesa"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
  Identifier "screen0"
  Device     "gfx0"
  Monitor    "monitor0"
  SubSection "Display"
    Modes "1440x900"
  EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Files"
  ModulePath "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
  FontPath   "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
  FontPath   "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
  FontPath   "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
  FontPath   "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
  FontPath   "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
  FontPath   "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection
```

Maybe xorg will automatically detect your graphics by X -configure command resulting in new config generated as */root/xorg.conf.new* file.

You may also try *Driver "sunffb"* for grapchics card.


----------

